# BOOBY TRAP 6 Big Swords 6/3/11



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well it was............ I don't even know how to discribe it !!!!! *6 Swords 15 hours of fight time !!!!* We just got in and my crew and I are spent !!! Long story and will give more details later we ended up catching 10 wahoo, one sail, and 6 swords... *Thanks Capt. Jeff and Capt. Shayne for once again an incredible job and guys you are second to none !!!!!!!!!!* We took one of our new Holden Roofing sales reps. Dan and wore him out with 8 wahoo the sail and 2 of the swords... We released one sword 350-400 lbs Yes 350-400 Dot Com hooked the fish at 3:30 am and cranked on her until 8:00 am.... We took lots of pics and released the Big Girl... I will post some jumping pics later... Brandon on the Chase This was right next to us for much of the battle but finally trolled off looking for the " man in the blue suit" LOL.... Told you we were letting her go Brandon ..LOL Dan caught a 100 lber and a 130 lber... We then left and went hand cranking some daytimers... Anyway we ended up with *3 more sword around 350lb, 285lbs,, and 250lbs* we did bring in.... Ill post some pics once I get some loaded on the lap top... Capt. Ahab* GET TIGHT SUCKAS :cheers:*


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

wow man thats all i can say.....sounds like an epic trip!!!!!.....we are headed out for tuna tomorrow...glad you smoked em!!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice job Brett. looking forward to the pictures. You are on a roll


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!!! Needless to say, we should have went daytiming. Epic trip my brother. Y'all don't get tight, y'all STAY tight!!!

Brandon


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a couple of pics with alot more to come !!! Now thats tight suckas !!!! LOL Capt. Ahab :texasflag


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnn. That is sick!!! Get tight suckaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I never thought I would ever post this, but all I can say is *OMG!!!!!*


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Good grief, heck of a photo, don't see that very often. Dang


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

HERE'S CAPT. JEFF AT WORK WITH DAN AND HIS FIRST BILLFISH.... SECOND PIC IS "DOT COM" IN THE BEGINING OF THE BATTLE WITH THE MONSTER SWORD... CAPT. AHAB


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Dayum! Awesome can't wait for the rest!


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Great job I was going next weekend but had water pump problem last night on the way in from some night fishing so had to take the boat to the shop ill get tight soon I hope


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice job Brett. Sweet photos!!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Enough to make me wish I would have quit my job. Congrats on another fantastic trip.

Vance


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW awesome job guys


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Im out of battery....*

:cheers: here is two more swords we took home Ill post more when I get a power cord LOL... Capt. Ahab


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

meh, no blues . . . 













no really great job guys. :cheers:


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Really awesome shot of that sword jumping...

Congrats.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> *Thanks Capt. Jeff and Capt. Shayne for once again an incredible job and guys you are second to none !!!!!!!!!!*


No doubt!!! Capt. Jeff and Capt. Shayne are two damnn good guys. Team Booby Trap is lucky to have them. :cheers:


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Helluva trip. Congrats. 

are those mullet in the livewell? I've always thought about using mullet for swordbaits. They're easy to catch and they stay alive forever


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

dammnn brother!! congrats on another epic trip!!:cheers:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*whoa!!!!!!............*



broadonrod said:


> *3 more sword around 350lb, 285lbs,, and 250lbs*


!........ <hic!> ......... _boom!_

y'all_ really did_ get sight, tuckahs!

:spineyes:


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow wow wow great pics


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Booby Trap,

Appreciate the sword thursday night! Got a few sweet pics of the ride Wednesday off Brandons boat. Thanks again man.

Brad


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice job man. Looks like this weekend might be flat.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

6 of 9 Heck of a trip!! Congrats! Nice to see a Texas boat in the MB report!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple more pics from the trip Ill post a few more later... The last pic is Capt. Jeff looking a hole throught the flat line and Brandon "Chase this" headed to the sword grounds with us in the back ground.... Capt. Ahab:mpd:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Picture of *another big sword jumping *.... Im slowly getting these pics loaded Ill keep adding pics as get time ... *Dot Com is getting good with that camera !!!* Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is Dan with his first Sail and first Sword...... Capt. Ahab


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Man, I'm sure glad we pulled up to the dock when y'all were cleaning fish Capt. Brett. It was good trading with you! Got a bunch of friends coming over tonight and fresh swordfish is on the menu. Great pics! 

Nick


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Great trip, serious fish.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome bill fish there , those jumps are sick.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Incredible pics- keep em coming; congrats!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another pic of Sword in the boat....


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice shots Brett!:cheers::cheers: Love that Voodoo stick Shayne!

DL :bounce:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pics and another tight trip! Capt jeff sure looks happy out on the water. He looked like a Hawk with a broken wing back at the dock when the wind was blowing.

Big congrats to all you suckas!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Those are A+++ pics, and as usual you guys nailed them. Appreciate the report.


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats on a heck of a trip! And those pics are suuweeeet....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

HERE IS THE HARP00N SHOT YOU WANTED TO SEE GRANT!!! *GOOD LUCK* OUT THERE TOMARROW AND *GET TIGHT SUCKA*....CAPT. AHAB


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS IM STILL GOING THROUGH THEM..


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

It looks to me that the harpoon worked, but maybe not the way it was supposed to. Not trying to be critical you know.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Unbound said:


> It looks to me that the harpoon worked, but maybe not the way it was supposed to. Not trying to be critical you know.


The second fish pics are not the same fish I am darting in the first pic... That my friend was the perfect dart LOL... Through the bottom of the gills and then through her mind... Its just mind over matter once the dart goes through her mind it just doesn't matter anymore LOL... Capt. Ahab :cheers:  Remember the dart is made to flip when it is through its target with the cable being attached to the center of the dart pulls against what you see sticking out of the of the sword in the last pics head....


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Impressive Brett , but exactly what is Shane doing to that fish on the deck LOL gotta watch him close


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mike Jennings said:


> Impressive Brett , but exactly what is Shane doing to that fish on the deck LOL gotta watch him close


I told him I wouldn't tell anyone but I didn't say I wouldn't post a picture !!!! LOL :slimer: Capt. Ahab


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

OK, I get it now. Nice shot!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Unbound said:


> OK, I get it now. Nice shot!


Yeah I was expecting a "meat shot" too, Eric. Either these guys are really strong or really lucky, or both! Huh, learn something new every day ... thanks.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Still loading pics ... Here is a pic of *Capt. Jeff and a big Sword.... *Capt. Ahab


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Sammie, with the fish they get, I don't think luck is much of a factor.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome photos with the color. Many people never realize what a beautiful creature they really are. What an amazing job you guys did with all aspects of your incredible trip. Congrats..:cheers:


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Y'all are having to much fun!:cheers::cheers:

DL :smile:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Very nice


the new camera is a deff. winner


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Most awesome Dude...and great pics too.


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Brett for giving Shayne the opportunity to prove himself, I always knew he had it i'n him. I know oneday you'll be as proud of your son as I am mine. Thanks again, Spencer


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Those things are huge! Cool pics. I like to see one being cleaned and butchered.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Monkey Man said:


> Thanks Brett for giving Shayne the opportunity to prove himself, I always knew he had it i'n him. I know oneday you'll be as proud of your son as I am mine. Thanks again, Spencer


 Your son is one of a kind !!! He has become a true friend and I can't even start to say how nice it is to have a crew on the boat like Capt. Jeff and Capt. Shayne (dotcom) I can trust.... Finding a crew like these fellas is hard to come by... They work hard, fish hard, play hard and are the best I have ever met in the boating world at about anything they put their minds to... With Jeff and Shayne on the Booby Trap it has become a machine and not just a team !!!! That being said there still are some guys out there that were raised with respect, honesty, morals, and can fish.... First class boy you have there!!! He didn't need me to help he is going to try be the best at anything he puts his mind to !!! !!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

I will second that one both Capt jeff and Capt shayne are first class...we are lucky to have such a great, dedicated crew...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*We are headed out tomarrow and planning on staying out until Friday or Saturday... Will post report when we get in ... Hope everyone is enjoying this nice window, hope to see yall out there... Oh and one last thing... GET TIGHT SUCKAS..........................Capt. Ahab :slimer:*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*The Booby Trap is headed out tomarrow and we plan on staying out until Friday or Saturday.....Hope everyone is enjoying this nice window of weather and look forward to seeing yall out there... We will post or report when we come in to fuel up......GET TIGHT SUCKAS !!! Capt. Ahab :slimer:*


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag

DL


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

*Get Me A GRANDER !*

:texasflag


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Simply amazing*

You guys have set yourselves apart and are truly World Class fishermen.

The Good Book tells us not to covet.....I'm tryin' Lord...I'm tryin'! LOL.

Congrats again on yet another unbelievable trip.

Rex


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

First time I have had a chance to sit down at a computer in a couple of days to see your report. Awesome trip Brett, those are some studs for sure! Great pictures too!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Wow... what a great trip... good luck the rest of this week!


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

what a great trip!!! we had a blast.. absolutely love the Nikons... btw thanks for the compliments on the pics.. it was great to have the sail so close and about had a heart attack when I saw the shots we captured of that sword in the air.. Capt Ahab is the most hardcore angler I have ever met.. couldn't imagine myself on any other boat!! speaking of boat.. the Booby Trap is ready... get tight SUCKAS!!!!!!!!!

captshayne.com :cheers:


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

NIce report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Dan knocks out his first Booby Trap Swordfish Starburst.....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats to Dan. As usual a great time and some cool video from Capt Ahab. I can sit on a dead man's head and eat a sandwich but, I think I'd need a beer chaser for the "Starburst".


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> Congrats to Dan. As usual a great time and some cool video from Capt Ahab. I can sit on a dead man's head and eat a sandwich but, I think I'd need a beer chaser for the "Starburst".


 Thanks man... Thats funny LMAO....


----------

